# hi from nagaland



## tajung (Jan 5, 2017)

hi all new here from nagaland, looking to learn from all 

best


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Tajung what kind of bees in Nagaland and what kind of box you keep them in?


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Nagaland.. I had to look it up. There's my geography lesson for the day!
Welcome Tajung. And yes, please tell us about your bees and hive equipment.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to the world of bees and Beesoure. Please go to http://www.waas.org.au/join-us and subscribe to the Western Australian Apiarist Society (WAAS) newsletter, _Smoke Signals_. It's free and encourage others to subscribe. We now of over 608 members, the biggest by far in Australia.


----------



## tajung (Jan 5, 2017)

Oldtimer said:


> Hi Tajung what kind of bees in Nagaland and what kind of box you keep them in?


thanks everyone for the welcome.

i keep Millefiori bees in longsthrope boxes, as far as i know i am the only one who has millefioris. most common bees are:

Apis cerena most common ones kept in small boxes
Apis laborosia (Rock bee) dangerous to keep
Trigona (Stingless bee] very little honey 

beekeeping here is not a hobby as we know it, but in most villages many keep apis cerena as they are local bees of Nagaland.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Are your bees affected by varroa mites, and tropilaelaps? If so how do you deal with these problems?

Do you make your own boxes for the bees, or you buy them? How about frames for the combs?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have pics of your bees for us to see?

How do you go about swarm management?


----------



## tajung (Jan 5, 2017)

Oldtimer said:


> Are your bees affected by varroa mites, and tropilaelaps? If so how do you deal with these problems?
> 
> Do you make your own boxes for the bees, or you buy them? How about frames for the combs?


hi Oldtimer,
yes i am treating the bees for varroa mites right now, using oxlic acid vaperiser home made job, heating element with a cup put in middle, not ideal but the best i have at the moment, just done the second week and still to go one more next week.

tropilaelaps? new one to me, can you please share on this one?

no i dont make my own boxes as its cheap to buy them. cost around 30USD. frames come with the boxes. its a complete set that you get.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

This link talk about them I thought they may be in your area. Does your bees have brood in the hive all the year?

http://www.apimondia.com/apiacta/articles/2005/camphor_1.pdf


----------



## tajung (Jan 5, 2017)

beepro said:


> Do you have pics of your bees for us to see?
> 
> How do you go about swarm management?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

